# Inflexible SiriusXM CSR



## ThomasM

I called SiriusXM today to make sure my 6 month subscription wouldn't renew at the regular price when it expires on June 1st. I said "cancel" and was connected to "George". He said he might be able to give me a discount so he offered me a year for $89. "No thank you." Then he offered me six months for $45. (The same thing if you do the math) "No thank you." The last ditch effort was five months for $25. "No thank you."

I then pointed out to "George" that I'd recently got a letter informing me that 60 channels were FREE on all receivers until June 3rd and then I could activate "any inactive receiver on my account" for 6 months for $25. He said "that only applies to inactive receivers". "Yes, and that is what my receiver will be next week if I don't get that deal now". Then he said "that deal only applies to the receiver ID listed in the letter". I then read him a portion of the letter that stated that it applies to ANY inactive receiver on my account. No dice. So he disconnected my receiver and I got a $0.75 credit on my account from today until June 1. Can you believe it??

So I'll enjoy the 60 free channels until June 3rd and then I'll call in and ask to get my inactive receiver activated for six months for $25 per the letter. What a goofy company!!


----------



## harsh

What I can't believe is how much of a hobby haggling seems to be.

Sirius has never been known for their deals as most of them don't end up being a particularly good value if you do the math.


----------



## Devo1237

harsh said:


> Sirius has never been known for their deals as most of them don't end up being a particularly good value if you do the math.


Really? That's the only way I think of them. I had XM for 3 years after the free trial ended in my car, but only because every time I called to cancel they gave me a ridiculously low rate (less then $3/mo). They finally stopped giving those discounts in early 2012, so i cancelled and haven't been back. Just not worth it to me for more than a couple bucks a month.


----------



## ThomasM

harsh said:


> What I can't believe is how much of a hobby haggling seems to be.
> 
> Sirius has never been known for their deals as most of them don't end up being a particularly good value if you do the math.


Companies that used to be basically a monopoly (cable TV, cellular, home phone, etc.) have had to adapt since as technology advanced a number of options for each service have appeared giving consumers a choice.

In the old days if you wanted cable TV you paid the price-no matter what it was. Same thing for years with cellular when there were only two providers per market and calls cost $0.50 per minute. And we all know about "Ma Bell" and that monopoly which charged a dollar a minute for long distance calls and an extra couple bucks per month for an extension phone.

If SiriusXM was like it was when it started ($10 a month, no stupid "music license fee", fewer channels that were a LOT less compressed and were actually in stereo, much deeper playlists, less blabby DJ's, etc.) I'd be happy to pay full price. But not for the product they are broadcasting today...


----------



## TXD16

harsh said:


> Sirius has never been known for their deals as most of them don't end up being a particularly good value if you do the math.


I suppose like most everything else, value tends to be in the eye (or ear) of the beholder. To wit: I received my semi-annual invoice a week or so ago (I refuse to give SIRI a credit card number), saw that it was for more than $300 annually for my two currently subscribed radios, I laughed a bit, called SIRI, said or selected (I really don't remember which) "cancel" twice, and within five minutes or so had my expected $25/5-month/radio "deal" for what now must be the seventh or eight time. To me, with as frequently as we use these radios, $5/month per radio, which equates to less than $.17/day/radio, this is a pretty fair value.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> Sirius has never been known for their deals as most of them don't end up being a particularly good value if you do the math.


How long have you been a SiriusXM subscriber (if ever)?

SiriusXM is one of the easiest companies to get a deal from ... one just have to be willing to give up the service for a little while. Once you actually cancel the winback offers come and they are good.


----------



## ThomasM

James Long said:


> How long have you been a SiriusXM subscriber (if ever)?
> 
> SiriusXM is one of the easiest companies to get a deal from ... one just have to be willing to give up the service for a little while. Once you actually cancel the winback offers come and they are good.


I have been an (on and off) XM subscriber since 2005 when I got my current GM car which came with XM. In the old (pre-merger and pre-Mel days) XM was great. Ten bucks a month. Great deep playlists. Pretty good audio quality in stereo. Not too much blabbing by the DJ's. I subscribed for 3 years and got a big discount for doing so.

Then it all changed with the merger. Prices went up (even though they promised the government they wouldn't). They cleverly added the "music licensing fee" as a separate line item. They changed their packages around. They chopped the playlists. They added the "never shut up" SIrius DJ's. They added worthless "single artist" channels that chopped the hell out of the bandwidth so it sounded like an AM radio in mono. Customers (like me) told them to take a flying leap.

They must have noticed. I was without XM for 2 months. Like another poster I got a "renewal" bill that caused me to sit down. After one month, I got a "please come back" letter. It wasn't that great. Plus, it wanted a $15 "reconnect" fee. I tossed it. A month later, another letter came. This one said "last chance" and was a pretty good deal so I took it.

Ever since I've been playing silly games with them but somehow they won't let me cancel. Like the post that started this thread, you can see what a bunch of goofballs they are. The next episode comes next week. After the "free trial" ends on Monday (June 3) I'm going to give them a call on Tuesday and spring the letter on them offering 6 months for $25 "on any inactive radio on your account". I'm so tired of dealing with them if they don't agree I think I'll file a complaint with the State Division of Consumer Protection since they MAILED the offer to me and I am trying to obtain the rate indicated in the letter-TO the letter! Stay tuned to this forum for the latest episode in this soap opera!!


----------



## gov

I have a Starmate 5 with the ala carte package. Love the radio, the "DVR" function is fantastic. I pause the radio when I step out of the vehicle, and resume when I get back, and I FF thru the commercials (if I'm listening to FNC).

Love the service, never occurred to me to haggle, but the rest of you are a bad influence on me, LOL.

:coffee


----------



## chevyguy559

gov said:


> never occurred to me to haggle


That's the best part...its not really haggling :lol: You call, say you want to cancel because the cost is too much, they offer you something to stay....you decline, they offer you a better offer to stay, you act like you're really giving it some thought, then say yes and enjoy service for another 6 months/year :lol:


----------



## ThomasM

Well, I decided to call a day early and see what XM had up their sleeve. I called the special "please come back" number in the letter and surprise!! no automated phone system. A LIVE PERSON answered immediately and said "can I help you renew your subscription"? I was shocked.

"Yes, I'd like to active the inactive radio in my car for 6 months for $25 like the letter I received says I can do". Then came all the questions-name, address, phone, email, blah blah blah. And then the sales pitch. "How about a whole year for $93?" "No" "How about Internet streaming for an additional $3.50?" "No" "We have a SPECIAL OFFER for you if you'd like a brand new Onyx radio" "No, I already have two inactive radios I don't use anymore".

Then the high-speed pitch about the account automatically renewing in 6 months at the regular price if I didn't cancel. And this interesting question: "Are you agreeing that we can charge your credit card today and again in 6 months when the account renews?" "yes"

The only thing missing was "do you understand these terms as I've explained them to you?" (Similar to a Miranda rights lesson)

But then I had a question. "Exactly HOW MUCH is my credit card going to be charged? Your letter says "taxes and fees" apply" The CSR was shocked. "I'll have to find that out for you" Two minutes later I learned that the NEW "music licensing fee" for their promo was $3.12 plus the usual local sales tax. It was still a good deal and less than 5 bucks a month so we have XM for another 6 months until it's time once again to call and play "lets make a deal"... :contract:


----------



## Devo1237

ThomasM said:


> Well, I decided to call a day early and see what XM had up their sleeve. I called the special "please come back" number in the letter and surprise!! no automated phone system. A LIVE PERSON answered immediately and said "can I help you renew your subscription"? I was shocked.


Nice work! Would you mind posting the "please come back" number? I didn't get a letter, but I have an inactive receiver I'd reactivate if the price was right


----------



## ThomasM

Devo1237 said:


> Nice work! Would you mind posting the "please come back" number? I didn't get a letter, but I have an inactive receiver I'd reactivate if the price was right


Sure!!!

It's 888-238-4596. Tell them you DID get the letter and you'll get 6 months for $25 + $3.12 music fee + your local sales tax.

Sock it to 'em!!!  :righton:


----------



## Devo1237

ThomasM said:


> Nice work! Would you mind posting the "please come back" number? I didn't get a letter, but I have an inactive receiver I'd reactivate if the price was right
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!!!
> 
> It's 888-238-4596. Tell them you DID get the letter and you'll get 6 months for $25 + $3.12 music fee + your local sales tax.
> 
> Sock it to 'em!!!  :righton:
Click to expand...

Thanks, my good man. Worked like a charm. It's not worth more than $5/mo for me, but with a deal like this I'm back in.


----------



## Laxguy

Sounds like a lot of maneuvering to save the cost of one month programming! But whatever supports one's vessel..... 

I now have Sirius again as I got a new car. A couple of stations sounded all right, but several others were bit starved. I might renew for $25 just for the traffic displays on my nav. system.


----------



## ThomasM

Laxguy said:


> Sounds like a lot of maneuvering to save the cost of one month programming! But whatever supports one's vessel.....
> 
> I now have Sirius again as I got a new car. A couple of stations sounded all right, but several others were bit starved. I might renew for $25 just for the traffic displays on my nav. system.


OH, NO! You are totally wrong. The "regular" price for SiriusXM service is $15/month PLUS a "music licensing fee" every month. It costs over $150 per year!!! When my six month sub was about to expire I noticed that the "automatic renewal" fee was going to be $87 (for SIX MONTHS). Naturally, I cancelled it.

If you don't believe me go to their website and click on the "I have a new car with SiriusXM" link and be sure you are sitting down when you see the options you have. Meanwhile, if you just ignore them and let your sub in your new car expire they will go crazy offering you amazing deals to stay.

The best deal so far I've ever seen is the "six months for $25" offer. That is about what their service is worth IMHO considering (as you said) their over compressed audio and obnoxious DJ's. The only real benefits are no commercials and a choice of formats no longer offered on FM.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, thank you, Thomas, but I am aware of the options. 

It seemed to me that the two best options, after a bit of digging, were $25 for six months, or $25 for five months, the latter being almost automatic, and the former requiring hours on the phone. Therefor, the value "lost" for taking merely 5 months is about $4.50, that is a lot of hassle for less than five bucks.


----------



## James Long

I do not agree with the "hours on the phone" comment ... it may take more than a few minutes to cancel (and then wait a couple of days for the winback offers to arrive by land, sea and air) but *hours* on the phone?

That being said, since my radio is capable I decided to go with the a la carte option. Yes, I get less channels than the 5/6 month for $25 subscribers. Yes, I pay closer to $10 per month for the service. But I don't have to play games and I don't have to remember to cancel ... lest I actually pay full price for a renewal.

Sad to say I had a hard time coming up with 50 channels for the list. There are only two I regularly listen to (one daily and one when my wife is in the car). If my wife gets her hands on the control panel she will find another channel. The channels I don't have are not missed.

I would not mind having an annual subscription offer for a la carte ... or an Internet listening option. I ended up buying a refurbished home kit so I could bring my radio in from the car and listen to the channels I get via SiriusXM that are not on DISH. I'm happy.

Hopefully others can find a subscription level and method that makes them happy.


----------



## Laxguy

James-

Please allow me a bit of literary license! 

And diff. strokes.


----------



## gjrhine

Put it in quotes else no option but taking it literally.


----------



## Laxguy

No option?! Context is everything, and it would indeed have been clearer had I put quotes around it. Yet some have spent hours on that very notion, so quotes can be misunderstood from the other direction.


----------



## James Long

One of the "flaws" of SiriusXM is how easy it is to get a discount. One just needs to cancel their subscription and wait for SiriusXM to get desperate. That is what makes hours an exaggeration ... and misleading. It is not a big deal - but SiriusXM seems to be one of the easiest companies to get a deal out of (I got a free radio last year when I discovered mine was broken). No commitment. Very easy.


----------



## Laxguy

James-

Some have spent hours to get the six months for $25 vs. the five months for the same amount. The latter is easy; the former not so much, though it would depend on the CSR and the customer in any given instance.


----------



## ThomasM

Well, I got another SiriusXM "surprise" today.

As you may know if you've read this thread from the beginning, I canceled my 6 month/$25 per month sub just 3 days before it ended. Then I enjoyed the final 2 days of their "free trial". Then I called in and referred to the letter I got offering 6 months for $25 on "any inactive radio on my account" which in this case was now my car!! No problem, spoke to a CSR and I was all set for another six months.

Guess what came in the mail today? A letter dated June 13 begging me to come back for 6 months at $25 a month SPECIFICALLY LISTING THE RADIO ID OF THE RECEIVER IN MY CAR!! So apparently, nowadays if you can live without SiriusXM for TWO WEEKS you'll get a letter begging you to come back and offering the super deal and no reconnection charge.

The word from top management must be "no customer will be allowed to cancel!!" :listening


----------



## James Long

Yep ... all you have to do is cancel and wait. Not difficult.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47

James Long said:


> How long have you been a SiriusXM subscriber (if ever)?
> 
> SiriusXM is one of the easiest companies to get a deal from ... one just have to be willing to give up the service for a little while. Once you actually cancel the winback offers come and they are good.


the exception, if you have a stand alone internet sub. the only offer was a free month then $14.99 month plus taxes


----------



## Phil T

Bought a new Honda last year. Got 6 months free. Immediately started getting the post card "deals", first one full price! If you wait until a week or two before your trial expires you will get progressively better post card deals.


----------



## VaJim

> Well, I got another SiriusXM "surprise" today.
> 
> As you may know if you've read this thread from the beginning, I canceled my 6 month/$25 per month sub just 3 days before it ended. Then I enjoyed the final 2 days of their "free trial". Then I called in and referred to the letter I got offering 6 months for $25 on "any inactive radio on my account" which in this case was now my car!! No problem, spoke to a CSR and I was all set for another six months.
> 
> Guess what came in the mail today? A letter dated June 13 begging me to come back for 6 months at $25 a month SPECIFICALLY LISTING THE RADIO ID OF THE RECEIVER IN MY CAR!! So apparently, nowadays if you can live without SiriusXM for TWO WEEKS you'll get a letter begging you to come back and offering the super deal and no reconnection charge.
> 
> The word from top management must be "no customer will be allowed to cancel!!" :listening


I canx back in Jan 2014 and haven't looked back.


----------



## Laxguy

Same, but I stumbled into the free preview a few days ago, and the symphonic station was on, sounded quite good. The next day, it was bit starved.


----------

